
Instant, Isolated, Development Environments with Docker and Nanobox - sdomino
https://nanobox.io/app-development-environment/
======
gabrielgrant
From both the blog post and the website, it's not clear to me what this buys
me over plain Docker (or possibly Docker + Compose). Is this a Compose
competitor?

